# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Seidenfest in der Stadt Khon Kaen

## wein4tler

Heute, am 17. Februar,  hat um 15:00 Uhr das Seidenfest in der Stadt Khon Kaen mit einem Festumzug begonnen. Das Fest dauert bis zum 28. Februar.
Leider war in der Stadt keine große Ankündigung und wir haben es durch Zufall im Radio gehört. Startpunkt war der City Pilar Shrine, und dann ging es ein Stück die Srichan Road entlang, bis der Festzug nach links in die Glang Mueang Road einbog und bis zu deren Ende ging.

----------

